# broken cam chain



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

apparently mine broke and bent valves (according to vw) and is now quoting me 7k to fix. has anyone else had their cam chains fail and if so what was the causes? im trying very hard to get vw to cover this under that camshaft warranty but that is looking bleak. so at a 7k repair im highly considering just having it totalled out but i still want to know what causes something like this to happen? my car is at 89k miles 2006 bpy engine.


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.
I regret not having the dealer replace my brothers chain and tensioner while they were replacing the cam, and follower/pump.
You can probably source a whole used low mile engine for a lot less than that.

Also for those whose chain hasnt broken....heres a DIY:

http://volkswagen.workshop-manuals.com/golf-mk5/index.php?id=5392


timing belt DIY:

http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f...ckcdn.com/Audi_A3_20T_Timing_Belt_Install.pdf


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

These threads seem to keep popping up and I can't help but wonder wtf. What is the interval for the chain tensioner? Is it the chain itself breaking, or the tensioner taking a ****? Should I have this replaced? Is it camshaft related?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I was thinking the same exact thing as I was reading this. 

I replaced mine a few months ago. My engine was making a knocking sound on top of the noisy injectors. 

You can get the parts to do it for $175 if you don't mind aftermarket chain and tensioner. Oem is closer to $350. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, plus you new a couple of special tools that will run you about $120. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

I don't understand. If this isn't considered a maintenance item by VW, wouldn't it be covered under drivetrain warranty?

I mean.. you start to question sinking $7000 into a 2006 at this point...


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Also why are the timing belt kits so damn expensive? i paid $99 for my ABA kit with all continental belts water pump and tensioners.

Its a tough call.....whether to do the belt or chain if youre cash strapped...they come out to about the same $$....Thanks VW  and if you do it at the same time its like doing an upper chain on a vr6 then the timing belt at the same time :banghead:


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am already at the exec level with someone at VW discussing this. Have all of you who took your car in for the warranty on the other cam related parts had the cam chain/tensioner replaced at the same time? because if so that would make sense why VW hasnt been getting enough attention on this for broken ones causing the whole engine to fail when it breaks. And at the same time because of it you would think this chain deal is a big concern in relation to keeping the engine alive


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Pure.Dope said:


> These threads seem to keep popping up and I can't help but wonder wtf. What is the interval for the chain tensioner? Is it the chain itself breaking, or the tensioner taking a ****? Should I have this replaced? Is it camshaft related?


I personally believe it's tensioner related since some are saying they observe knocking sounds coming from that area when it starts to go bad.
I think when the tensioner goes, the chain is getting looser and it starts to vibrate and knock on things nearby eventually breaking itself and/or the tensioner completely.
I've seen one too many of these failures in the last year and at this point it's pretty clear that this is another weak link of these engines.
Personally from now on I'll will be paying close attention and at the first sign of knocking I will pull everything out for replacement.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

the cam chain/tensioner isnt even on the scheduled maintenance sheet that i got from VW so is this supposed to be a lifetime part ? also what were the engine changes that caused it to go from fsi >>tfsi>> tsi ???


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

^^^^
Just search that. Totally different topic.


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

DUB_MANGv2 said:


> I am already at the exec level with someone at VW discussing this. Have all of you who took your car in for the warranty on the other cam related parts had the cam chain/tensioner replaced at the same time? because if so that would make sense why VW hasnt been getting enough attention on this for broken ones causing the whole engine to fail when it breaks. And at the same time because of it you would think this chain deal is a big concern in relation to keeping the engine alive



When my brothers cam follower, cam and hpfp were replaced they reused the old chain and tensioner.

i was pretty upset to find after the repairs were done that i should have mentioned it and would have been willing to pay new parts (chain and tensioner) to be put back in instead of the old one.

I dont think it is replaced when the usual cam follower warranty work is done unless the customer mentions it and pays for the chain/tensioner


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

essentially vw corp. acknowledges their are issues with the cam chain/ tensioner but according to them, until people start reporting more problems then the few instances they have are not enough to run a service campaign. She was able to see in whatever computer system that replacement parts have been purchased through dealerships quite a bit but again if people are just buying the parts instead of reporting it to vw theirs nothing they can do. Also their vw customer care system is a joke when they say that's the first thing they look into when helping customers out. I've purchased 2 brand new vw's from the same dealership in the last 5years and essentially was still told to kick rocks. so morale of the story is REPLACE YOUR CAM CHAIN/ TENSIONER BEFORE THE 60K miles mark. I even questioned why the service interval for the water pump/timing belt was so far off the warranty and she basically said the same thing that if they can get dealerships to replace the part on a recommendation/ repair sale, then it saves the company money in the long run that they wont have to cover everyones that ends up breaking.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

DUB_MANGv2 said:


> essentially vw corp. acknowledges their are issues with the cam chain/ tensioner but according to them, until people start reporting more problems then the few instances they have are not enough to run a service campaign. She was able to see in whatever computer system that replacement parts have been purchased through dealerships quite a bit but again if people are just buying the parts instead of reporting it to vw theirs nothing they can do. Also their vw customer care system is a joke when they say that's the first thing they look into when helping customers out. I've purchased 2 brand new vw's from the same dealership in the last 5years and essentially was still told to kick rocks. so morale of the story is REPLACE YOUR CAM CHAIN/ TENSIONER BEFORE THE 60K miles mark. I even questioned why the service interval for the water pump/timing belt was so far off the warranty and she basically said the same thing that if they can get dealerships to replace the part on a recommendation/ repair sale, then it saves the company money in the long run that they wont have to cover everyones that ends up breaking.


 
Sorry, this kinda comes off as hearsay, about some random person at VW saying they're aware of the issue. 

I don't know HOW service campaigns start though, to be honest. 

And unfortunately, it looks like yes, it may be another "maintenance" type item.


----------



## NickRE2000 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd like to know how common a fault this is. 

My chain failed on my 08 GTI at 88k and bent valves etc, but was covered by extended warranty for the most part


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

NickRE2000 said:


> I'd like to know how common a fault this is.
> 
> My chain failed on my 08 GTI at 88k and bent valves etc, but was covered by extended warranty for the most part


 This is not a part with a high rate of failure.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This is not a part with a high rate of failure.


 Not as of yet, but with cars getting up into the 90-100k mileage range, there seems to be a new threads popping up pretty often lately


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

NickRE2000 said:


> I'd like to know how common a fault this is.
> 
> My chain failed on my 08 GTI at 88k and bent valves etc, but was covered by extended warranty for the most part


 and this is what i was trying to get it covered under, but apparently the warranty doesnt cover this and im at 89k miles.


----------



## NickRE2000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry I wasn't clear - I paid for the extended warranty program (think it's called VW Drive Sure or something - it's provided by Fidelity) from the dealer and the repair was covered under that.


----------



## mcdubbin33 (Feb 25, 2012)

im at 65k and i can hear some sloppy clanking noise right behind the hpfp and cam follower im pretty sure ill be getting a revised cam b put in my car but that really pisses me off they wont have anything to do with the tensioner and chain thats going to be needed with it and probably the true source of all the smacking/clanking noises coming from the top of my engine of my bpy fsi.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

low_passat said:


> Not as of yet, but with cars getting up into the 90-100k mileage range, there seems to be a new threads popping up pretty often lately


 Even if we hear about 100 failures, it wouldn't be 1% of the total produced. 

I'm at 142k miles, not worried about it.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

as i said, according to VW if people who have the means can they need to voice their concerns to VW so its at least documented. That is what VW needs to start a campaign, lots of documentation of everyday drivers.


----------



## NickRE2000 (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my car back yesterday all fixed. 

They said my cam follower was worn right through so they replaced the HPFP, camshaft and follower etc as well as the complete cylinder head and everything else that was damaged. 

Not sure if the damaged follower had anything to do with it, but extra stress on the camshaft can't be good. My car has just over 88k on it and all servicing is up to date. 

The warranty covered everything, but my suggestion would be to make sure you having timing belt done at around 80k along with tensioners and water pump, check your cam follower regularly and have any strange noises investigated. 

If I wasn't under warranty I would have been looking at several thousand dollars to have this all fixed.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

2006 GTI here w/ 150,000 miles, original cam chain and tensioner. No failure.

TB replaced every 80k, cam follower replaced every 40k. No failures.

Soon I'm going to record a video of what I think is mine going bad at this point.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

It sounds more like a knock than a rattle in my opinion.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

I've heard it makes the noise on start up for 5-10 seconds until oil pressure is up, then goes away.

That's what my car seems to have been doing for last several months. I though it might be rod bearings, but now think it might be cam chain and tensioner. Either way... bad. 

Cheapest place to get special tools and parts?


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Is it really necessary to remove the intake manifold, as said in the DIY posted above?

I see how the valve cover and HPFP need to come off, but why the intake manifold?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

vwisthebest said:


> Is it really necessary to remove the intake manifold, as said in the DIY posted above?
> 
> I see how the valve cover and HPFP need to come off, but why the intake manifold?


Nope. You don't have to remove the intake manifold for this.


----------

